# Assembling the Christmas Tree (lots of pics)



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The girls and I spent yesterday evening assembling the Christmas tree in my basement, and I took lots of pictures. Here is our step-by-step approach.

Step 1: Organize branches by size. Allow girls ample time to investigate branches.










What on earth ARE these things?










Step 2: Assemble Tree. Muffs is investigating the fireplace, while Abby is under the tree!










Step 3: Put lights on tree. Time for everyone to take a break.










Step 4: Organize ornaments on floor










Step 5: Provide kitties with lots of ornament smelling time. 










Abby:










Muffs:










Step 6: Decorate tree and call it a night!










Don't get any ideas, young lady!










Don’t worry, Mom…I’m a good girl!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures!

That last picture is priceless. That kitty is plotting her next move the second you disappear!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hahaha...I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What? My little angel...my little never-a-moment's-trouble Abby...Never!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That last pic of Abby was so cute, love her expression!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

"Don't worry, Mom...I'm a good girl!"








Nope. Not buying it. That look is PRICELESS!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I love your "tutorial" to setting up a tree. Now I need you to make another on setting up a live tree for next year  Simone & Pumpkin have been naughty kittens, though mostly they've been unwrapping/chewing on the presents!! They've also claimed the tree stand as their own personal giant water bowl- lol


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love it - do they actually let the tree alone?


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Susan, your girls are so pretty! And your tree is too. I also love that last picture, that really is a priceless expression.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Leni! 

Jan Rebecca: They're actually pretty good about the tree. Muffs often goes underneath the tree and takes a nap, but she doesn't disturb anything. 

Heidi & kittywitty: Abby tends not to bother with the tree, despite the mischievous look in her eyes in the last picture...although she does look like she's plotting her next move in that picture. 

Swimkris: A live tree would be asking for trouble! I suspect they would want to climb a real one. So, I think I'll stick with artificial.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent pictures! Your kitties are very photogenic. That last one really is a classic!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like so much fun! The girls are super adorable, please tell us you're going to take Christmas pictures with Santa hats or something like that.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks katlover and nakedorchid.

OK, Santa hats it is...I'll have to get some. If the girls complain, I shall tell them it's all Chiza's fault!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, you can actually put up a tree and they'd leave it alone? Lucky ducky! I think Miu will tear it apart in 2 mins. Jack would leave it alone though.

And OMG, I did not know. I have to say, Muffs and Abby are so gorgeous! I love Muffs gray ears! And the fur..you must spend a lot of time brushing them out.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs and Abby say thank-you for the compliment. I brush Abby once every few months...her coat is so easy care. I brush Muffs once every few days, but only for a minute or so, since that's as much as she'll tolerate. Her coat also looks good in the normal course, except she has a tendency to form matts now and then, which is why I need to try to brush her as much she'll let me. 

Muffs and Abby never bothered with the tree last year, and so far this year they still haven't touched it. Muffs often goes underneath to sleep, but she's sooo gentle...she actually "shimmies" under, without disturbing anything. And, thus far, Abby seems to know that when Muffs is under the tree, it's "leave Muffs alone" time!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Good grief you have good girls!!! If that were my house, all those ornaments would have been scattered in every which direction! If it's on the floor, it's a toy!


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

My Jack considrs our artificial tree to be his personal play toy...all of the tree! He tries to climb it, the ornament are toys to be pulled off and batted around, same with the lights, the branches are for face rubbing and pulling...sigh... you are very lucky with your girls. Luckily I have french doors to the den that can be closed.


----------

